# Angel's probly not preggers thread



## TTs Chicks (Oct 6, 2012)

I have a bit of a dilemma . . my buck was in with my does ever since I got them as babies.  I lost my buck  the first part of September.  I did not see the girls in heat, but I missed it the first time around too and they bred and gave me babies 

I have been looking around for a buck, but then got to really looking at the girls and, maybe it's just wishful thinking  but they look pregnant to me  

I have still been milking them since I did not think they had come into heat and been bred so . . . if they are pregnant I need to dry them up pretty dang quick, but if they aren't I don't want to dry them up til I find a buck and get them bred . . 

Can you folks who have WAY more experience than me take a look and tell me your opinion?  I don't want to be wrong and dry them up and then be without milk for a LOOOONNNNGGGG time, but I don't want to be wrong and not dry them up  

Angel rear






Angel top





Stella rear





Stella top


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2012)

I can't tell. I always send blood in to BioTracking if I really want to know. Good luck!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Oct 6, 2012)

I thought about that but I've never drawn blood and as much as I hate to admit it I'm scared to try drawing their blood


----------



## TTs Chicks (Oct 13, 2012)

I know nobody wanted to guess if the girls are bred and/or how far along they are but I decided to post a couple more pictures.  Maybe I'll turn this into a kidding thread soon 

These are from Thursday . . both girls feel loose around their tails and have nice bumps on their right side and I'm pretty sure I have felt movement in both of them 

Angel:









Stella:









If it turns out they aren't bred   I am getting a 6 month old boer buckling from my Mom.  He is a very handsome fella - not traditional at all - and she said I could have him


----------



## Mamaboid (Oct 15, 2012)

The angle on the first goat pic is hard to tell, so no guess there, but Stella looks bred to me.  My guess would be maybe half way or a little over 3 months maybe.  Of course, I have been watching a doe for two months waiting for her to start bagging up because I was sure she was bred......last week she went into a VERY obvious standing heat and the buck was all over her for 3 days.  So take my opinion for what it is worth.  

Oh, and why not get that buck either way....never pass up a chance to get another goat.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Mamaboid   I did go pick up that little buck this weekend . .




he still runs from me but he'll come around soon . . he is a lot quieter than the girls!


----------



## Mamaboid (Oct 16, 2012)

I have 2 bucks and 2 bucklings, and 8 does of various ages and breeds.  I love em all, but I can honestly say I like my buck's personalities better over all than I do the does.  Course they are all a bunch of spoiled brats. 

He is a cutie...errr handsome guy!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Oct 19, 2012)

I am going to change this to a kidding thread 

Angel feels/looks looser.  I can reach all the way around her tail head - it seems to be dropping - it's kinda funny when I do it cause her tail involuntarily shoots straight up   She may be having some discharge, but I haven't seen it I keep catching Jake, my great pyr, licking her but   Her side looks like it has hollowed out some making me think she has dropped
This is angels rear today




and her top





Stella doesn't feel / look as far along as Angel to me . . she bred a couple months after Angel last time.  This is Stella today





They both still have milk because I have been milking them since (I did back off to once a day) I wasn't sure when/if they were due


----------



## TTs Chicks (Oct 23, 2012)

My posts help me keep track of who does what when so . . 

 I definitely saw some white stuff on Angel's lady parts tonight 











I have stopped milking both girls as of last week (Wednesday or Thursday)


----------



## TTs Chicks (Dec 1, 2012)

I give up    One day I'm convinced she is pregnant and the next day I doubt it  

She has a little bit of a bag

Very frustrating  especially since I quit milking over a month ago so I don't have any milk.

Angel this afternoon 12/01


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 1, 2012)

dang goats... they do this on purpose!


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch (Dec 1, 2012)

Definitely following the doe code. My opinion doesnt count for much, but im thinking both could be bred unless that was a heat Angel just had. Was Mr. Buck interested at all?


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Dec 2, 2012)

A doe's ligaments will only loosen shortly (usually less than 24 hours) before kidding. If you are feeling something loose early on in pregnancy, you are not feeling the right spot.

Sounds to me like she's not bred, or she's at least not due for a month or two. It looks like what you saw was a heat related discharge.


----------

